
Should Digg Sue Wired News? - msgbeepa
http://www.wikio.com/webinfo?id=13945222
======
dfranke
For Digg to sue Conde Nast would be a complete waste of time. There's no
obvious cause of action, and even if they managed to find one, the damages are
inconsequential.

Also, this blogger's English is nearly incomprehensible. And I thought even
Micros~1 had figured out that smart tags are a horrible idea.

